# Red Raspberry Leaf?



## canadabear

I took a two year degree program on Herbology and Alternative Healing a few years ago and remember doing a lot of research about herbs for pregnancy. Red Raspberry Leaf is the most commonly used herbal product during this time. 
I am wondering if anyone has personal experience with using either the tablets or teas and what they thought? I have spoken with one women that strongly recommends the tablets (for ease of use) because she said that she actually slept almost the entire night through her dilation. She attributes it completely to the use of this leaf. 
Just asking for personal opinions and experience as I have done a lot of research regarding the pros and cons of the herb. Thanks all :flower:


----------



## staceyp

i used the tablets with DS1 and plan to do so again with the next, due july. my son was born 3 and a half weeks early... i had a lovely labour


----------



## MommyMika

I have been drinking it since 35 weeks, and I haven't seen much of a change yet... although my BH's seem more bearable now that I think of it.

My sister-in-law had her baby at exactly 37 weeks... 2 days after she started drinking it!

I just made some :) I'm going to keep trying...


----------



## Mum2MJ

I drank the tea with my first pregnancy, she went 10 days overdue. I dilated from 4 - 10cm in 3hrs and pushed her out in 2.5hrs (she got stuck and turned slightly however I do think if my contractions were inefficient then I would have ended up with interventions) I am drinking the tea again this pregnancy - both from 32 weeks, max dose. I'm curious as to your research into the cons, I wasn't really aware there was any? thanks


----------



## NaturalMomma

RRL is just a uterine toner, it's not a labor inducer or anything like that. You don't normally feel yourself dialate. Not everyone has BH, I didn't with ds1, and I did with ds2. I used RRL with ds2 and I had a great labor, but I attribute that to a homebirth and having the freedom to do whatever. I had him at 39 weeks and 3 days, pretty common for a second baby.


----------



## AP

I make it in tea form and whack it in the fridge, easier to drink cold I find!


----------



## moorooie

I drank RRLT for both my babies.
For the first baby I started drinking the tea when I was 40 weeks. Water broke contraction started and baby born 6 hours later.

The second time around I started drinking the tea at 36 weeks water broke at 39 weeks baby born 2 hours later.

It does not induce labour it making the labour process shorter.


----------



## DolceBella

I starting drinking 1 cup a day at 32 weeks, then slowly increased. By the time you're supposed to be drinking 4 cups a day though, it was too much! I switched to capsules in the end. I also noticed good braxton hicks after taking it, so I feel it was working. I was also 3cm dilated before I even went into labor. Considering it was my first child, I was very happy with this! :) When I broke my water, I popped 2 caps and delivered her 7 hours later, after pushing for 15 min. I'll def be using it again! :)


----------



## yeshuaisiam

Yes, the tea works well & my wife used it for all of her labors. We've had 5! ;o) 

I've read though that for some women it works better for than others.


----------



## canadabear

Just wanted to add that someone put a great thread on RLF and Evening Primrose Oil on the third trimester forum!!
Really explains them both very well.. :flower:


----------



## Kess

How soon should one begin drinking red raspberry leaf tea? Presumably pretty late on?


----------



## DolceBella

I started with 1 cup per day at 32 weeks, and increased the amount every 2 weeks.


----------



## canadabear

Yes everything I have read says to start around 32 weeks, but you can take it even before you become pregnant. Though if you are not used to taking it I would STRONGLY recommend following the generally accepted advice of starting when you are 32 weeks.


----------



## AP

Thing is, when I was first examined with my DD i was 9 cm :shock: Didn't even know it was labour til then. That was in a few hours too, so i have stopped drinking it in fear of an hours labour :rofl:


----------



## claire-lou

I started one cup a day at 32 weeks and slowly built up. He arrived on his due date. I was 6 cm when examined at 4.40am and he landed earthside at 6.09am. I've already got swiping for this time :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

canadabear said:


> Yes everything I have read says to start around 32 weeks, but you can take it even before you become pregnant. Though if you are not used to taking it I would STRONGLY recommend following the generally accepted advice of starting when you are 32 weeks.

You can start at the beginning of pregnancy. I've taken an herbal course for herbs in pregnancy and all the research they had said it was totally fine to take it at the start of pregnancy. Sometimes it is advised to not take it while you're having morning sickness because it can make it worse, but other than that you're fine. I've taken in from about 6 weeks up until I gave birth. It's just a uterine toner, it won't make you go into labor.


----------



## MrsK

My midwife is also having me take it from the beginning of pregnancy. She did tell me that some people believe it can cause miscarriages in the first trimester, while some people believe it prevents them-- and left the choice to me on what I wanted to do for the first tri. 

I decided to go ahead and drink a cup a day, and haven't noticed any adverse effects.


----------



## evewidow

i started capsules at 32 weeks and increased a capsule a week , my 3 labours have been 4.5 hours , 90 minutes and 2.5 hours and all my babies have only took 2 pushes to get out... who knows if thats the raspberry leaf or not


----------



## wildeone

I used it with both of my births - first 45 minutes (walked in with mild backache and got told i was 10cms) 2nd baby waters broke at 1cm and she was born 1 hours later x


----------



## madasa

I took it from about 26 weeks with my second pregnancy. The birth was deliciously smooth. Not sure if this was because it was my 2nd, or I was better prepared, or I was at home, in water, more relaxed, or the RLT or a combination of the above... But i think all those things made a difference, including the RRL. (I used capsules as I didn't like the taste of the tea.)


----------



## Lilly12

I started drinking organic RRLT around week 30.
First 1 cup, then 2 and around 36 weeks 3 cups.
I started having pretty intense Braxton Hicks around the time I started drinking 2 cups a day.

After 36 weeks I kind of "forgot" about it, didn't feel like drinking it no more as it gave me heartburn and kind of makes me light headed.. as it can also lower your blood pressure and mine is already quite low.

Now I decided to start again , so I did around 40 weeks with 2 cups a day and I definitely notice my Braxton Hicks are picking up and are way more intense as when I didn't drink the tea!!!
I think it is helping my uterus prepare itself for birth!


----------

